

Show HN: Empatica – Human Data in Real Time. - jonson
https://www.empatica.com

======
shamsulbuddy
The demo login credentials doesnt works on
[https://www.empatica.com/demo/connect/login.php](https://www.empatica.com/demo/connect/login.php)

~~~
jonson
This could help
[https://www.empatica.com/demo/demo.php](https://www.empatica.com/demo/demo.php)

~~~
shamsulbuddy
Cool , this looks very good. In the page
[https://www.empatica.com/info.php](https://www.empatica.com/info.php) there
are few projects been mentioned something like "Parkinson's disease early
detection" ..are there any corresponding links for this to get more info as in
how does it detect the Parkinsons disease in early stages.

~~~
jonson
You could probably email their support - info@empatica.com

